# Schwinn Continental Headbadge...Round...



## HARPO (Mar 1, 2019)

Does anyone know when Schwinn stopped using this round headbadge on the Continental?


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks like the last year the head badge was round and Continental specific was 62. 63 thru 66 still had a round badge but sported the S. 67 it went oval.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 1, 2019)

bikerbluz said:


> Looks like the last year the head badge was round and Continental specific was 62. 63 thru 66 still had a round badge but sported the S. 67 it went oval.




Wow. I had no idea that they kept it that long. Thank you!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2019)

That particular badge was probably no longer when the old Continental production stopped. The 1960-62 was aluminum and printed, no  raised detailing.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That particular badge was probably no longer when the old Continental production stopped. The 1960-62 was aluminum and printed, no  raised detailing.




That’s the badge on my 1946 Continental


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 1, 2019)

Here is the later printed badge that GTs58 referred to.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 1, 2019)

Eric Amlie said:


> Here is the later printed badge that GTs58 referred to.
> 
> View attachment 957120




Thanks for sharing! I've never seen one like this.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 2, 2019)

Here's the same model on that re-paint Continental I bought. All the paint is long gone on it, but once I polish it up it will still have a nice look to it. Ah, the craftsmanship and caring that went into the old bikes. Long gone, but that's why we covet them!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That particular badge was probably no longer when the old Continental production stopped. The 1960-62 was aluminum and printed, no  raised detailing.



Howdy! How are you? I had a fellow ask me what head badge the 1964 Schwinn Continental would've had? Do you know? Thanks, Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy! How are you? I had a fellow ask me what head badge the 1964 Schwinn Continental would've had? Do you know? Thanks, Barry




The round aluminum with the S in the red center and two red rings. I'll see if I can find a good picture for details. Most all of these are found with the red ink faded away. All my bikes have the faded out red ink detailing.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks to @Schwinn499  for this example!    These were used on all the models of the day, including the Varsity and Superior


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The round aluminum with the S in the red center and two red rings. I'll see if I can find a good picture for details. Most all of these are found with the red ink faded away. All my bikes have the faded out red ink detailing.
> 
> View attachment 1014404



Thank you very much, I'll let him know tomorrow. Appreciate your help. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks to @Schwinn499  for this example!    These were used on all the models of the day, including the Varsity and Superior
> 
> View attachment 1014406



Cool, That's perfect! I'll send him that photo. Barry


----------



## juvela (Jun 13, 2019)

-----

Har be th' wun awn me MCMLX Connie...





-----


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Har be th' wun awn me MCMLX Connie...
> 
> ...





Yeppers, dat bee de won yous'd on da 1960 and 61 Connie. Short lived badge and the red S ball badge was used on the conti starting with the 1962 models.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 13, 2019)

bikerbluz said:


> Looks like the last year the head badge was round and Continental specific was 62. 63 thru 66 still had a round badge but sported the S. 67 it went oval.



Just a note, the fillet brazed models (Super Sport, Sports Tourer, Superior) wore the round red "S" badge through to 1970 when it was switched to the cross design thru to 1979.


----------

